# Drywall Talk Discount



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Remember DrywallTalk members are eligible for a 10% discount. Use coupon code drywalltalk2015 at checkout.

International customers can also take advantage of the low Canadian dollar. That's an extra 25% if paying in US Funds.

Example. 8 pc Columbia Finishing Set

$ 1,801.90 Regular Price
$ 1,713.71 Sale Price
$ 1,542.33 10% DrywallTalk Discount
$ 1,156.75 25% US Exchange

http://csrbuilding.ca/product-categ...utomatic-taping-tool-sets-columbia-tool-sets/

www.csrbuilding.ca
905 761 1002
[email protected]


----------

